# Fatality Rates



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi everybody

It's been quite some time since I've posted, as I'm no longer keeping any darts, or any exotic pets for that matter.

I have been taking a course for university, and for one of the assignments I am writing a paper about animal regulations in Alberta, and decided to focus on darts. There is a lot of good information online, especially with the current discussion and attempt to have Alberta amend their new regulations which ban all Dendrobatidae and Aromobatidae. One piece of information I was hoping to include were any fatalities caused by dart frogs either in the wild or in captivity in the past 40-50 years. I haven't been able to find any, which is what I was expecting, and hoping for, but I am hesitant to include this in my paper without any formal source. Does anybody here know where I might be able to find any information along those lines.

My idea is to compare the number of fatal dog attacks to fatalities attributed to poison dart frogs, or amphibians in general, as the government of Alberta is listing one as a Public Safety risk, while there is no problem with the other.

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

I really doubt there are any in North America. Maybe accidental death by researchers in the field or something would be my only thought, but I feel like that would be closer to common knowledge among people on this board.

Mike


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there have been some accidental deaths with Taricha and kids being dared to swallow them though.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

If nothing else, being unable to find documented cases readily available suggests the number is statistically insignificant. Googling "gila monster fatalities" or "crocodile fatalities," are good examples of herptile related deaths that information will pop up on like crazy-though with Gilas it will simple state there aren't any known/only a one or two.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Basketbreaker said:


> I'm pretty sure there have been some accidental deaths with Taricha and kids being dared to swallow them though.


_Taricha granulosa_ is the first thing I think of when people talk about fatalities due to amphibians. I'm not sure how many accounts this article contains as I only have access to the abstract at the moment, but this would be a good starting point. JAMA Network | JAMA | A Fatal Poisoning From the Oregon Rough-Skinned Newt (Taricha granulosa)

I do not recall hearing of any fatalities due to captive bred OR wild darts, but I have heard of specimens in the field causing irritability or burning to researcher's skin. If I recall correctly, this was from both Oophaga and Phyllobates. If I have the time later, I will try to track down some sources for you.

John


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent, thank you all for the responses. 

I had found some reports of the ingestion of newts causing issues while looking for frog data, and am glad that there aren't any major reports that I'm missing.

Thanks again for all of your help,
Dan


----------

